# Best Uncapping tank for the $



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

I looking to buy an SS uncapping tank, the best one I've found for the money is brushy mts. $395.00 shipping is a modest $175 to portland. 

Does anyone know of a better deal, or atleast closer to portland oregon

I want to stay with stainless steel , its a theme thing now


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

*Did You Check Here?*

http://go.netgrab.com/secure/kelleystore/asp/product.asp?product=146


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/catalog/page63.html this is comparable to what brushy mountain has but they are flimsey cant get anybetter than dadant https://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=35_70&products_id=465


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

With the high cost of shipping, I'd check locally to see if you could have one fabricated. Pricey things, aren't they!

MM


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Mann lake looks alot the same, with lid and all. They are alot closer than SC to me. The dadant is very nice, but with the lid, $169 and baskets $151 it comes in around $700. I will call mann tomorrow and see what shipping costs.

Stainless is very expensive, I talked with our sheet metal guys , It would cost about $200 for the metal, not counting there time.(and they take alot of it) It would be very strong though. I've got a couple of months before extracting, I'll keep snooping..


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

I am quite uncertain of your volume? which could be a critical issue here....

for myslef with limited production runs a $36 new ss sink (with ss traps and food grade gaskets) works just fine.

bghoney writes:
Stainless is very expensive, I talked with our sheet metal guys

tecumseh replies:
well first off I would talk to another sheet metal guy. all metal have gone thru the roof in the past 4 or 5 years but typically stainless is (or can be) cheaper than aluminum. there are about 5 ga-zillion different blends of stainless and some can be quite pricey, other not much more costly than mild steel. fabrication cost should be highly dependent on tig time (more so than meterial cost alone) and therefore a heavier gauge of stainless steel sheet could be cheaper (for people unfamilar with fabrication I would suspect this sounds counter intuitive).


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Check out used resturant supply places. You can probably get a beat up older stainless sink on legs for a pretty good price. They typically take them on trade when kitchens are refurbished or auctioned off.


----------



## shughes (Jan 17, 2007)

i know this is not in the uncapping category of the original post but i bought a bus boy plastic tub from Sams Club for $6. For those considering those plastic uncapping tanks that cost around $100 the bus boy tub is a nice alternative. I placed a piece of pine wood on top to uncap the frames on. The depth/width is just right to set frames in. When done uncapping I place the cappings in a bottling bucket with a filter mesh to drain. Not high tech but works well for the 'garage' type hobby beekeepers.

I'll try to take a picture tonight and modify this post.


----------



## dmharvey (Oct 2, 2007)

*used sink*

what i did , which i copied from another keeper was to get a used SS sink from a dairy farm that had gone out of bizz. cost me $10.00. plus i helped him clean up some garbage that was in the milk house. not sure whats up your way, but was a great way to improve cheaply.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

BG says...."Stainless is very expensive, I talked with our sheet metal guys , It would cost about *$200 for the metal,* not counting there time.(and they take alot of it) It would be very strong though. I've got a couple of months before extracting, I'll keep snooping.."

The tank you are initially looking at is *$550 delivered*.... It would
seem that if you can get the stainless at $200 the fabrication
costs would be far less than $350. I would think any welder worth
their salt could weld up a tank in 3 hours or less, and I know they
don't get $100 an hour.

I like Ross's idea of the restaurant supply, or restaurant auctions.
They meet NSF rules.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

BGHONEY

I bought that tank last year,picked it up on the way home from GA.

Paid a little less.Worth every penny.

Full perforated screen,cover, and rack to hold frame.holds over 10 frames and still gives room to un-cap

Knocked a lot off my extracting time.

Shipping does seem excessive.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

I would like the 20 frame tank. I talked to Mann Lake today, they said they can ship it to Cali, for free, then charge me from there, she didnt know for sure but It would be between $150 and $220.. ouch.

Our Welders don't do anything quick , They just put Wheels and a handle on our 4inch honda water pump, billed our dept... $1,000.

Might be able to buy the metal, and barder a bunch of honey, Its worth a shot..


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Call one of these guys......... I have to believe that you can get
this welded for $150 to $200

http://www.google.com/search?q=weld...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

*Battle Ground Metal Fab* (360) 687-4382*Hi-Tech Metal Fab Inc* (360) 666-8440 

*Harris Metal Fab & Welding *(360) 687-6273

*Pacific Machine & Development* (360) 694-5282 

*Done Rite Welding * (360) 256-5143

*Dick Snyder Portable Welding * (360) 695-6739

*Diamond Fab & Welding Services Inc*- (360) 892-0897

*Southridge Steel Fabricators * (360) 574-1708 

*Advance Welding Inc * (360) 573-1311 

*Kunze Enterprises * (360) 263-4949


----------

